# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Familjet shqiptare përballen me ortekun e rritjes së kësteve të kredive

## Albo

_Rritja marramendëse e interesave referuese si Euribor apo Bono Thesari 12 mujore ka sjellë apo pritet të sjellë fatura shumë më të shtrenjta në familjet shqiptare që kanë një kredi për shtëpi ndërsa ritmi i rritjes ka gjasa do të dëmtojë konsumin në tërësi. Qeveria duket se nuk po ndihmon, duke vendosur të hedhë para nga dritarja në vend që të ulë borxhin publik._



Nga Gjergj Erebara

Janë dy lajme që po kalojnë pa u vënë re: Lajmi i parë ka lidhje me buxhetin e shtetit. Qeveria ka dorëzuar në parlament një akt normativ për të rialokuar afro 30 miliardë lekë shpenzime të pakryera të këtij viti. Shifra, e barabartë me 256 milionë euro, është e stërmadhe. Këto janë paratë, të cilat do të duhej të ishin shpenzuar gradualisht përgjatë vitit 2022 për investime publike, të tilla si rrugë, shkolla e të tjera, por që nuk janë shpenzuar për shkaqe të ndryshme, për shembull, tenderi nuk është bërë në kohë, punimet janë zvarritur nga kompanitë kontraktuese e të tjera. Duke i rialokuar, qeveria ka në plan që ti shpenzojë këto para brenda muajit dhjetor në punë të tjera. Pyetja normale që duhet të shtrohet këtu është se si është e mundur që një sasi kaq e madhe parash, e cila nuk është shpenzuar në ecurinë normale të një viti, do të investohet brenda katër javëve të dhjetorit? Përgjigjja e logjikshme është se këto nuk janë para të investimeve publike normale, në një vend normal. Ato janë para të hedhura nga dritarja. Një shumë kaq e madhe parash supozohet se është vënë në dispozicion të ministrive përkatëse me akt normativ në fund të nëntorit, ndërsa paratë do të jenë konvertuar në mall, fjala vjen, beton e hekur, brenda datës 31 dhjetor.

Rialokimet janë vetëm një pjesë e ortekut të zakonshëm të parave që qeveria nxjerr nga buxheti i shtetit në muajin dhjetor. Për qeverinë Rama është e zakonshme që përgjatë të gjithë vitit të mos bëjë asnjë punë dhe në muajin dhjetor të bëjë atë që nuk ka bërë përgjatë të gjithë vitit.

Dhe megjithëse kjo nuk është hera e parë që qeveria shqiptare sillet në këtë mënyrë, fakti është që ky vit është paksa i veçantë dhe, nëse qeveria do të kishte zgjedhur që këto para të mos i hidhte nga dritarja por ti përdorte për të ulur borxhin publik, përfitimet për qytetarët do të ishin shumëfish.

Lajmi i dytë që nuk duhet të kalojë pa u vënë re është rritja marramendëse e kësteve të kredive të familjeve që kanë marrë kredi afatgjatë, në lekë apo në euro, kryesisht për të blerë shtëpi. Disa kredimarrës që ndanë të dhënat e kredive të tyre për këtë blog, raportuan rritje të forta, të tilla që, nëse marrim parasysh peshën që kanë kreditë për shtëpi në ekonominë shqiptare, ka gjasa që do të sjellë tkurrje të konsiderueshme të konsumit të këtyre familjeve dhe vuajtje tërësisht të panevojshme, jo vetëm për kredimarrësit, por edhe për pjesën tjetër të ekonomisë.

Njëri nga kredimarrësit tregoi se si kësti i kredisë mujore i është rritur nga 38 mijë lekë në 53 mijë lekë në muaj, një rritje prej 39%. Kredia në lekë, me interes kontraktual bono thesari 1-vjeçare plus 1.5% por jo më pak se 3.8%, u shtrenjtua për shkak se bonot e thesarit njëvjeçare u shtrenjtuan nga 1.6% në janar, në 5.8% në nëntor.

Kreditë në euro, të cilat janë emetuar me formulën Euribor plus, duket se kanë pësuar një rritje më të ulët.

Euribori është norma mesatare e kostos së euros në tregun ndërbankar. Ajo ka qenë zero nga viti 2016 deri në prill të këtij viti ndërsa aktualisht është diçka më pak se 3%. Kjo është dukshëm më e ulët se sa bonot e thesarit 12 mujore dhe tregon se pse, kredimarrësit në euro pritet të vuajnë krahasimisht më pak se sa kredimarrësit në lekë.

Normat referencë të interesit të kredive në Shqipëri janë të ndryshme nga ato të vendeve të zhvilluara. Euribori është norma ndërbankare e interesit. Ajo përcaktohet nga kërkesat dhe ofertat e bankave evropiane për kredi apo depozita dhe në këtë treg, është Banka Qendrore Evropiane ajo që luan një rol por jo qeveritë apo ministritë e financave. Në Shqipëri situata duket se është ndryshe. Interesi referencë është bonot e thesarit dhe interesi i bonove të thesarit përcaktohet nga uria e qeverisë për huamarrje afatshkurtër. Tregu i borxhit gjithashtu kontrollohet jo tamam nga tregu por nga pak banka që kanë fuqi të ndjeshme.

Kreditë për shtëpi janë një pjesë e konsiderueshme e tregut të kredive në Shqipëri. Sipas të dhënave të Bankës së Shqipërisë, në tetor të këtij viti, stoku i kredisë për blerje banese ishte 165 miliardë lekë, e ndarë në 93 miliardë në lekë dhe 71 miliardë në euro. Nëse kostoja e këtyre kredive për familjet huamarrëse rritet me 20%, atëherë afërsisht 280 milionë euro do të dalin më tepër nga xhepat e huamarrësve për të hyrë në xhepat e aksionerëve të bankave. Nëse kostoja rritjet me 40%, siç ishte rasti i kredisë të përmendur më sipër në lekë, atëherë vetëm nga kreditë për shtëpi, bankat do të arkëtojnë vitin e ardhshëm diku te 560 milionë euro më shumë.

Rritja e kostos së parasë është deri në një farë mase e pashmangshme. Bankat qendrore në të gjithë botën po synojnë të rrisin interesat e kredive me qëllim që njerëzit të ulin konsumin dhe të ftohin çmimet. Por në Shqipëri, për shkak të rritjes me shpejtësi marramendëse të bonove të thesarit, vuajtja pritet të jetë më e madhe. Nëse efekti i politikës monetare të Bankës Qendrore Evropiane sjell shtrenjtim të euriborit nga 1 në 2.87%, në rastin e Shqipërisë, jo efekti i politikës monetare, por efekti i  politikës fiskale solli rritjen e bonove të thesarit nga 1.6 në 5.8%.

Interesi në ankandin e fundit prej 5.8% është anormale. Problemi është se, nëse shohim parashikimin e Ministrisë së Financave për emetimin e borxhit publik në tremujorin e parë të vitit të ardhshëm, atëhere mund të themi se vendi ka rrezikun që të shohë këtë normë kyçe interesi edhe më të lartë se sa kaq. Sipas kalendarit të publikuar, qeveria ka në plan të tërheqë 121 miliardë lekë borxh në tremujorin e ardhshëm, gjë që ka gjasa do të shtojë presionin mbi interesat.

Këtu mbërrijmë te lajmi i parë: të 30 miliardë lekët e investimeve të rialokuara, të cilat, qeveria ka në plan ti shpenzojë këtë dhjetor. Një pjesë e madhe e këtyre parave, 12 miliardë lekë, supozohen se do të shkojnë për fondin e rindërtimit. Nëse vijoni ta mbani mend, në vitin 2019 në Shqipëri ra një tërmet, ndërsa tre vjet më pas, qeveria shpall emergjencë për të rialokuar 12 miliardë lekë shpenzime për këtë destinacion. Tani imagjinoni se çfarë emergjence mund të ketë qeveria. Nuk i ka shpenzuar këto para në vitin 2020, në vitin 2021 dhe as në periudhën janar-nëntor të vitit 2022. Por shpall emergjencë për rialokime në dhjetor 2022.

Rreth 5 miliardë të tjera do të shkojnë financim shtesë për tunelin e Llogarasë, të famshmin tunel që është veçanërisht prioritar, pasi ndihmon elitën e re shqiptare që të shkojë në vilën e tyre të disatë të pushimeve për tre orë dhe jo për tre orë e gjysmë, siç han aktualisht rruga ekzistuese. Me pak fjalë, këto janë para të hedhura nga dritarja në kuptim të drejtpërdrejtë. Këto janë shpenzime shtesë përveç shpenzimeve të alokuara në buxhetin e zakonshëm për këtë tunel. Urgjenca e vetme në këtë rast është që qeverisë i kanë dalë para tepër nga moskryerja e investimeve të tjera dhe ka kërkuar tia gjejë vendin, me qëllim që ti shpenzojë dhe jo ti mbajë.

Alternativa e logjikshme është që këto para të mos hidhen nga dritarja por të përdoren për të ulur borxhin publik. Janë në një shumë të tillë sa mundësojnë reduktim domethënës të huamarrjes afatshkurtër dhe mund të sjellin rënie të konsiderueshme të interesave të bonove të thesarit 12 mujore. Një shkurtim shpenzimesh me 10,20 apo 30 miliardë lekë, kjo është një pjesë e konsiderueshme e huamarrjes afatshkurtër të tremujorit të ardhshëm. Kjo do të thotë që familjeve shqiptare që kanë kredi ti kursehen dhjetëramilionë euro interesa, të cilat do të bëhen konsum i zakonshëm me efekt zinxhir pozitiv në të gjithë ekonominë, normalisht me efekt shumë më tepër pozitiv se sa investimet e fundit të dhjetorit që ka ndër mend ti bëjë qeveria.

BIRN

----------

